# Forum Home Renovation Lighting  Emergency lighting needed

## wozzzzza

I am after emergency lighting for my block of units as it is pitch dark if the power goes out.
I need a dual head unit something like this Pierlite - Guardian GR21
preferably something that has a decent life span when the power goes out, maybe LED lights or something.
Anyone know of any decent ones like i want and where i can get them?

----------


## chrisp



----------


## Pugs

> I am after emergency lighting for my block of units as it is pitch dark if the power goes out.
> I need a dual head unit something like this Pierlite - Guardian GR21
> preferably something that has a decent life span when the power goes out, maybe LED lights or something.
> Anyone know of any decent ones like i want and where i can get them?

  why not enquire to a wholesaler about those ones???

----------

